# Where to buy online?



## Atribune (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey Guys and Girls,

So I'm very new to winemaking and already finding it hard to get some stuff locally. 

Do you seasoned veterans have any recommendations for where to shop online?


TIA,
Dave


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm a beginner also, but a google search will help. Here are a couple I have found which have reasonable prices. 

www.piwine.com
www.homebrewit.com

Steve


----------



## Atribune (Jan 22, 2010)

I've googled  But I'm looking for the tried and trusted suppliers.

Thanks for you reply though


----------



## Julie (Jan 22, 2010)

Alternative Beverage - http://www.ebrew.com/

Shrivers Pharmacy - https://secure.shriverspharmacy.com/home.php

Midwest Brewery - http://midwestsupplies.com

Home Winery - https://www.homewinery.com


These are the ones I usually check out.

Julie


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 22, 2010)

The Wine Makers Toybox http://www.finevinewines.com/ this place is awesome


----------



## Lurker (Jan 22, 2010)

Tom, Wade, do we not have a list of advertisers?


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 22, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> The Wine Makers Toybox http://www.finevinewines.com/ this place is awesome



I second this. If the shipping isn't an issue finevinewines.com is the best. The staff is excellent and courteous. Ask for George if you call.


----------



## NSwiner (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok I just received my Buon Vino SuperJet from this company yesterday they were very good about working out a better price for the shipping and answered all my questions quickly ,like I said it's the first time i ordered from them but will probably order from them again without no problem . http://www.musca.com/store/item671.htm

http://www.clickabrew.com/default.asp
This is another Canadian company but they are in NFLD so the shipping would be more .

I won't buy direct from USA because there can be a hassle at the border and hidden extra costs .So I would like to find more good Canadian companies .


----------



## Dugger (Jan 22, 2010)

Atribune said:


> Hey Guys and Girls,
> 
> So I'm very new to winemaking and already finding it hard to get some stuff locally.
> 
> ...



If you're in Winnipeg there must be plenty of retail stores you can try, aren't there?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 22, 2010)

I second http://finevinewines.com/. We do have a list in another thread but maybe we should start a sticky thread for this.


----------



## bthompson (Jan 22, 2010)

+1 for http://www.finevinewines.com/. I live close to his store and he's fantastic to work with. His shipping is cheap and always well done. Just call or e-mail and he will answer any questions.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 22, 2010)

Atribune said:


> Hey Guys and Girls,
> 
> So I'm very new to winemaking and already finding it hard to get some stuff locally.
> 
> ...


Dave:

Not many online suppliers in Canada. Don't know which (if any) of the US ones already mentioned will ship to Canada.

What exactly are you looking for?

Steve


----------



## deboard (Jan 22, 2010)

Both of these came from another post on this forum: 

http://www.highgravitybrew.com/

http://www.northernbrewer.com/

Both have flat rate shipping, but northern has a better selection. Northern's shipping is $7.99 but that doesn't include some heavy items like carboys.

High gravity is my favorite place for carboys and heavy stuff - $9.99 flat rate shipping. I've bought 4 carboys already from them. Great service, but it seems like they are focused a little more towards beer.


----------



## Atribune (Jan 22, 2010)

Dugger said:


> If you're in Winnipeg there must be plenty of retail stores you can try, aren't there?



You'd think but there is really only 3 stores and between then only 2 kinds of yeast lalvan 1118 and 1116. None carry pH test strips or SO2 test kits. 

So unless I just wanna do kits, don't get me wrong kits are ok, I'm kind of limited. Hence the need for online 

I checked out http://finevinewines.com/ and found numerous bugs in the online store. I'm making a list of them and will send it to him. Other than that though his prices seem quite reasonable and it looks like he ships up here.

Thanks again to everyone who has replied.

Wade a sticky sounds like a great idea.

Dave


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 22, 2010)

NSwiner said:


> Ok I just received my Buon Vino SuperJet from this company yesterday they were very good about working out a better price for the shipping and answered all my questions quickly ,like I said it's the first time i ordered from them but will probably order from them again without no problem . http://www.musca.com/store/item671.htm
> 
> I bought my mini jet filter here for $125US. That is an untouchable price. Most of their prices are competitive but they must have a hell of a deal worked out for these. Yes they are very easy to deal with also.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 22, 2010)

Atribune said:


> You'd think but there is really only 3 stores and between then only 2 kinds of yeast lalvan 1118 and 1116. None carry pH test strips or SO2 test kits.


Dave: only 3 stores? Wow, I'm surprised. Regina had 5 or 6 when I lived there in 2001. I would have thought Winnipeg was larger.

Are any of them RJ Spagnols dealers? Back in 2007, RJS distributed all 5 Lalvin yeasts that are available in 5g sizes. They also handled ph & SO2 kits.

Is there a Wne Kitz there? I know there wasn't 3-4 years ago, but thought I heard one had opened there since then. They used to get supplies from ABC Cork who carried all of that. However, Wine Kitz changed two years ago and the stores may not be dealing with ABC Cork anymore.

Steve


----------



## cpfan (Jan 22, 2010)

Just remembered a couple of suppliers in the Niagara region. Note I have never ordered from them. Watsons does mail order, but I'm not sure about Vines to Vintages.

http://www.watsons.ca/Supplies.htm
http://vinestovintages.ca/

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Jan 22, 2010)

What do you mean by bugs at finevinewines? I have ordered from them over 30 times and never had a problem. I also mod for that forum.


----------



## Atribune (Jan 22, 2010)

Ill pm them to you Wade.


----------



## NSwiner (Jan 23, 2010)

cpfan said:


> Just remembered a couple of suppliers in the Niagara region. Note I have never ordered from them. Watsons does mail order, but I'm not sure about Vines to Vintages.
> 
> http://www.watsons.ca/Supplies.htm
> http://vinestovintages.ca/
> ...



Thanks I'm going to check them out on my days off but off to work now .

Wade I think it's a good idea to sticky the list ,it's one thing I looked for right away when I got here .


----------



## NSwiner (Jan 23, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> NSwiner said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I just received my Buon Vino SuperJet from this company yesterday they were very good about working out a better price for the shipping and answered all my questions quickly ,like I said it's the first time i ordered from them but will probably order from them again without no problem . http://www.musca.com/store/item671.htm
> ...


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 23, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I second http://finevinewines.com/. We do have a list in another thread but maybe we should start a sticky thread for this.



Does it have to be sticky


----------



## wyntheef (Jan 23, 2010)

I've shopped online at quite a few different outlets for wine stuff.
Most seem to be competitive in base prices or have cheaper shipping charges to offset higher prices. 
You can shop around if looking for a specific item and find deals.
But for general supply shopping, the best places are the ones that do the 'other things' well. Like prompt shipping, good packaging, having a website that you can find what you want without having to take a training course, and the always important customer service. 
Here's a place I like a lot.

http://www.daveshomebrewgourmet.com/

On the other end of it, my least favorite is the 'f__________n trap'.
Beware the trap!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 24, 2010)

Steve, which place is the trap? I like to support the local guys the most except for bigger stuff I can save substantial money on. Also the locals don't always carry some of the stuff either.


----------



## nursejohn (Jan 25, 2010)

I buy almost all of my stuff from George at Fine Vine Wines. The customer service is second to none and my stuff always arrives in excellent condition. After you are in the Growers Club there, you're discount pretty much covers your shipping charge. I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 25, 2010)

I mentioned once before it would be neat to have a list of "links", not just for supplies, but general brewing, etc. I don't know what it would take, but it would be great where people could leave comments, kinda like a "review", regarding each link. "this guy is good, these people suck, these people will ship cheap, reliable info, etc. etc."


----------



## NSwiner (Jan 26, 2010)

All someone would have to is make a list with all the links on it in the orginal post .Then if someone added another site down the road it could be edited into the orginal post .And just sticky it. There's another way of doing it but would mean more work for Wade and/or Mods . Whoever decided to do it , if anyone does we could just PM them the sites by a certain date to start the first post . That way they could sort through them so yuo don't get the same one posted a bunch of times . Myself not being from the states would like to a list for outside USA also , so I don't have to spend hours looking at sites I won't use . Been there done that wasted so much time .


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Jan 26, 2010)

My absolute #1 choices:

For wine...
http://www.finevinewines.com/index.htm

For beer...
http://www.austinhomebrew.com/index.php?cPath=178&osCsid=cbfae64d63e0236b18e51fa76337537b


----------



## Wade E (Jan 26, 2010)

I will get to doing this, I have just been very busy lately, sorry!


----------



## STEEDTUCKER (Jan 28, 2010)

I have been getting all of my stuff from www.eckraus.com. FREE SHIPPING for orders over 25.00. really good customer service too.


----------



## STEEDTUCKER (Jan 28, 2010)

austin homebrew was my first choice until i found eckraus


----------



## NSwiner (Feb 17, 2010)

For us Canadians I found this list today thought I would share it .There's alot of different places from all over the country listed .
http://www.hotfrog.ca/Products/Wine-Making-Supplies


----------



## xanxer82 (Feb 17, 2010)

wyntheef said:


> I've shopped online at quite a few different outlets for wine stuff.
> Most seem to be competitive in base prices or have cheaper shipping charges to offset higher prices.
> You can shop around if looking for a specific item and find deals.
> But for general supply shopping, the best places are the ones that do the 'other things' well. Like prompt shipping, good packaging, having a website that you can find what you want without having to take a training course, and the always important customer service.
> ...



Which trap should be avoided? Been searching for different prices and brands of kits and that leads to multiple retailers...


----------



## Tom (Feb 17, 2010)

Atribune said:


> I've googled  But I'm looking for the tried and trusted suppliers.
> 
> Thanks for you reply though



www.homebrewit.com
I have bought from


----------



## NSwiner (Feb 26, 2010)

has anyone tried this place or know anything about them ,I'm not looking to buy the V system just filters for my Buon Vino super jet maybe when i have more time i will check out the V system more just for interest sake .http://newstore.vvessel.com/index.php


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.musca.com/store/cat52_1.htm
I get 10 at a time here
Cheap shipping as well to the US
http://www.musca.com/store/cat52_1.htm
Did I say they have good prices on the Mini-Jet..


----------



## NSwiner (Feb 26, 2010)

yes thats where I was going to order but the shipping is $20.00 regular postage $30.00 canpar so thought I would look around again .I called one of the places in the city and I can pick them up tomorrow when I go visit our son so I'm going there for now .
I found it funny when I I put the order through with ,That's the only way to findo ut how much shipping is http://newstore.vvessel.com/index.php the shipping was $109.00 !!!!!!!!! no that's not a type O so I decided to send off an email aasking why in the world it would cost so much .


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2010)

interesting its only $10 to me in NJ


----------



## deboard (Feb 26, 2010)

Those V vessels look pretty neat, anyone use them?


----------



## NSwiner (Feb 26, 2010)

Tom said:


> interesting its only $10 to me in NJ



Thats what price I was expecting maybe $12.00 at the most .


----------



## deboard (Mar 9, 2010)

I have to post to give some credit to Northern Brewing: I made an order with last week, and they promptly shipped it, I could see it's progress on the fedex website. This included my pH meter and malic acid test kit, among some other odds and ends that I needed. I saw that on friday the fedex website updated this order and said that it was delivered around 11:00 AM. I was at work, so I had to wait to go home. 

When I get home, I don't see a package at any of the usual locations, garage, front door, back door. I take a look around the place several times, no package. So I thought, maybe fedex made a mistake and either put it at a neighbors house, or maybe didn't deliver it yet. I send an email to all my neighbors and they say no, they didn't get it. 

On monday, I call fedex - Yes, they claim to have delivered it, and they get in touch with the driver who says that he put it IN my garage. Which would have been impossible given that it was closed. Either way, he says he delivered it to the right place and that I would have to take it up with Northern Brewing. 

So I don't really feel like this is Northern's fault at this point, but I send them an email anyways, and after a few exchanges, they inform me that they are going to place a claim with fedex, but regardless they are replacing my order and it will be here by this weekend. I was surprised, but very happy of course!


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 9, 2010)

finevineswines.com is top notch


----------



## Wade E (Mar 9, 2010)

So they claim to have put it in a locked garage huh!


----------



## deboard (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah, that's a pretty good trick eh? I wish it were possible, it would be a lot safer. Regardless, I know everyone has their favorite online retailers, and I have bought from several with all good results, but I thought Northern deserved some extra credit today. 

The other possibility is that it was stolen, and as much as that would scare me, I'd like to see the look on the criminal's face when he opens up a bunch of winemaking equipment that he probably has no idea what it is. I did buy a pound of potassium metabisulphite, so if that's the case, maybe he'll think it's cocaine and snort a big line of it.


----------

